# European Kenpo



## jleonardusa (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi folks - 

A lot of people that visit here may not know, but Europe (Ireland in fact) was the first place outside of the USA that Kenpo was taught. 

The Kenpo community continues to grow quite strong there, and several people post on MartialTalk from time to time.

While the Kenpo that is practiced may differ (depending on the club/associaton etc) the standards are quite high and the spirit of most very strong. 

Im posting this to help create a little more awareness of our Kenpo family in Europe - Heck even maybe get some people encouraged enough to make contact with some of the people over there ! 

One of the sites that is a good place to start with or check out is www.internationalkenpofellowship.com 
There is a moderated forum on there that Im sure would benefit from the voices and opinions of more Kenpoists from around the world.

I encourage people to go on and get involved in some of the discussions, or even just to say hello.

Many thanks
Yours in Kenpo

James Leonard


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 15, 2003)

Me, Les and Pinapple Head are all English kenpoka 

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, and I'm from Spain.
And I remember someone being from Sweden or Norway here too.


----------



## jleonardusa (Jul 15, 2003)

I knew there was a few good ol' Euros on here !  

Hey KenpoMachine, I used to live in Madrid from '95 through '97. Trained with Jorge Jimenez, Adolfo Luelmo and Asis Camacho (and of course los hermanos Jodar ! ) at the UAM and Retiro gimnasio. Good people and a lot of fun work out with (and party with too !).

I had fun at the Madrid open that year too. 

I know politics were pretty crazy in the Spanish Kenpo world back then - just like in Ireland. I hope things are a lot better these days. (Heres hopin'!)

All the best !

James Leonard


----------



## pineapple head (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Me, Les and Pinapple Head are all English kenpoka
> 
> Ian. *



My name is Pineapple Head not pinapple..


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *My name is Pineapple Head not pinapple..  *



Oops, my  ky must b brokn 

Les isn't English either is he, come to think of it? That should read 'in England' then, not English :asian: 

Ian.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jleonardusa _
> *Hi folks -
> 
> A lot of people that visit here may not know, but Europe (Ireland in fact) was the first place outside of the USA that Kenpo was taught.
> ...




Greetings from Pittsburgh!  I just wanted to re-emphasize Mr. Leonard's post!  The Fellowship website is a great place to exchange thoughts and ideas with many great Kenpoists throughout Europe and for that matter all throughout the world.  I would really recommend all martial artists to visit.

I wish everyone the best and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jleonardusa _
> *I knew there was a few good ol' Euros on here !
> 
> Hey KenpoMachine, I used to live in Madrid from '95 through '97. Trained with Jorge Jimenez, Adolfo Luelmo and Asis Camacho (and of course los hermanos Jodar ! ) at the UAM and Retiro gimnasio. Good people and a lot of fun work out with (and party with too !).
> ...



Did you come back with Tatum the first time he came to Spain? Because if that is so, I've heard about you!!  I think you trained with Alfonso and David Pérez de Lara as well. I train in the UAM and agree with the party part 

And politics is still crazy over here. So let's keep hoping.


----------



## jleonardusa (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Did you come back with Tatum the first time he came to Spain? Because if that is so, I've heard about you!!  I think you trained with Alfonso and David Pérez de Lara as well. I train in the UAM and agree with the party part
> 
> And politics is still crazy over here. So let's keep hoping. *




Yeah, I went with Mr Tatum back on the first trip. That was definately a fun week. It was great meeting up with everyone again. (Were you at that seminar? I have some photos of it that Ill have to dig up)

*"...I've heard about you!! ..."* - Hmmm....good things I hope !    (never really too sure what to think when someone says that to me !

And if Alfonso is the same one Im thinking about (tall guy), then I graded with him when he got his black belt.
Im almost 100% sure I trained with David Pérez de Lara too (its been quite a while and Im mixing up everyones last names now - Did he test with us too - I cant remember who the other person was!). 

They are good guys. Please give my regards to them if you see them and to any of the students that might remember me that still train there. (And of course the instructors)

Im still waiting to see when any of them take me up on my invite to come over and train in California with us ! 


In Kenpo

James Leonard
jleonardusa@yahoo.com


----------



## Les (Jul 16, 2003)

I think the most concentrated area for Kenpo in Europe is probably Jersey, Channel Islands.

In an island of a mere 45 square miles there are clubs registered with the IKKA, AKKS and AKKI.

I believe there are actually three seperate groups affiliated to the IKKA, who do not actively work with each other.

Politics can have such a detrimental effect on the art we all train in and love, it can be quite disheartening.

On a more positive note, in Jersey, and elsewhere in Europe, there are many instructors and students who love Kenpo and are really nice people, willing to share their knowledge across the board.

Ireland has a lot of Kenpo, and as previously stated, it was the 'doorway' for Kenpo in Europe, but we must also acknowledge the efforts of Mr Rainer Shulte, based in Germany, who took Kenpo to continental Europe and supported the growth of Kenpo across Europe.

An important thing to remember is that the past is exactly that, past, and the future is waiting to be shaped. We can do this by welcoming new friends, sharing our knowledge, and perpetuating the art of Kenpo in the way Mr Parker envisioned it.

Les


----------



## jleonardusa (Jul 16, 2003)

Of course you are right Les, Mr Schulte did a fantastic job in pushing the art out to the continent, as did Mr. Arturo Petit in Spain.

I hope that the younger generations of Kenpoists can continue to look beyond some of the bitterness that is felt between some of the older practitioners out there. It really has had a detrimental effect on Kenpo over the years. I never understood some of the reasoning behind some of the things that were said or that happened when I was training as a teen. Now I look back and think how silly most of it was. 

I think it is important for people to keep an open mind in general, and it certainly applies to Kenpo. Hopefully with some of the efforts of people in Europe and the US, people will reach out and meet/greet, and create friendships that mean something. It will only help the art as well as the individuals.

I know of, and have trained with some great people back in Ireland, Spain and England. Some I would class as good friends and look forward to their visits here to California, and others Im still trying to get to come on over ! (HINT to those people !). 

Ahh well, Im sure Ill be hinting for quite a while to some of them ! 

In Kenpo

James Leonard


----------



## liam (Jul 17, 2003)

Belgium is in da house, with a small but dedicated kempo practionners group !


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 17, 2003)

Isn't there also a group of kenpo 2000?

PS. James I'm sending you an email. I don't think most people here are interested in hearing about all of our common aquaintances.


----------



## jleonardusa (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Isn't there also a group of kenpo 2000?
> 
> PS. James I'm sending you an email. I don't think most people here are interested in hearing about all of our common aquaintances. *



LOL - I guess not !

Good to hear Belgium is still going strong. Yes I believe there is Kenpo 2000 group practicing there also. A small group came over to the first seminar with Larry Tatum that I hosted back in '98. Nice guys too.

Theres a couple of different groups in Denmark and one in Norway also I believe.

Im just curious, In peoples opinions - *What would be some of the things that would help to push and promote Kenpo further in Europe?* 

More frequent seminars by US Grandmasters?
A better "burying of the hatchet"?
More frequent trips to other associations schools?
etc.

How do you think European Kenpo can flourish and how can both US and European Kenpoists help the art?

I'd love to hear peoples thoughts.
In Kenpo

James Leonard


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jleonardusa _
> *Im just curious, In peoples opinions - What would be some of the things that would help to push and promote Kenpo further in Europe?
> 
> More frequent seminars by US Grandmasters?
> ...



Bigger problem is lack of a good way to communicate kenpo events in Europe. Most people doesn't get the news of new events with enough time to plan and raise money (plane fares are higher than in the US, though it is changing a bit thanks to low fares airlines) to go outside their country... or don't even get the news until after the event has been held.

I remember when I was younger, kenpo had some little appearances in magazines and even the telly. Now, in Spain, this has been somewhat reversed in magazines thanks to Adolfo Luelmo and Juanjo Negreira and their videos (Luelmo's video with the star appearance of Larry Tatum). 

And some big event like the european tournament held last year in Madrid, with many masters from the US. But there should be one big european tournament and not two or three each year, in which the association hosting the event is not as important as the event itself.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Kenpo viking (Aug 5, 2003)

Kenpo In Europe
Is increasing a lot. from the days it came to Ireland and Germany it has spread almost all over europe. Today Kenpo is find to my knowleadge in Ireland, England, Jersey, Germany, holland, Belgium, Spain, France, Austria, Greece, Italy, Portugal, Denmark and us in Sweden.
Some of the biggest persons to promote kenpo has been persons like Schultze, Mcsweeny but also Mr Graham Lelliott from Jersey, Mr Mc donalds Jersey, Mr Gary Ellis England, Mr Eddy Downey in Ireland, Mr Mr Emilio Lopez Spain, Mr Claus Pedersen Denmark and myself in Sweden there are others that has done a great job everyone in there own country. 
The quality is off high standard that has been proved many times during the years.
But on the other hand everyone is doing well independent wear they live in the world.  Brotherhood and having fun is of mayor importants.  Over here in Europe we have had many times different instructors over for seminars during the years. We have seen what the Kenpo market has to offer. And that is great because we can pick and choose after our own choice of instructor and personality. And that is great because everyone gets what they wants.
I encourage you to travel and see what is out there I can promise you that you wont be dissapointed. 


Respectfully
Ingmar Johansson
4:th degree black belt
Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate Sweden:cheers: artyon:


----------



## Sergio Jódar (Aug 5, 2003)

I agree with you Mr. Johansson.
You´ve said Mr. Emilio Lopez Spain. Who is he???

With all respect

Sergio Jódar
Kenpo Spain


----------



## Kenpo viking (Aug 5, 2003)

Emilio Lopez
Was one of the guys that was around during the -80 with Mr Parker. I trained with him several times during the early -90:s and he was a student of Graham Lelloitt from Jersey. Hi lives in Madrid with his wife Emma and there child. I meet them the last time at the European Championships in Madrid 1995 (IKKA). I don't think he is very active now days. One students was Miguel and Joaquin both black belt. Miguel has a club in Madrid and belongs probably to the IKKA.
I also know Jose Maria Gutierrez I presume he was in boston at there international tournement this last weekend.

Anyway there is some info for you.
Take care y pasalo bien en la calor de Espana aqui esta muy fresco.

Atentamente
Ingmar Johansson
Suecia.artyon: :enguard:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Aug 6, 2003)

And let's we not forget Luis González also in Spain. Luis did a lot for kenpo expansion by organizing IKKA Spain first and then the Federation department,  the first spanish championships, appeared in magazines and even TV. He also brought Schulte to Spain several times, and has taught many of the current seniors in here.


----------



## Les (Aug 6, 2003)

Then there was also Christian Springer in Germany


----------



## jleonardusa (Aug 6, 2003)

Of course then there was also Raul Guttierez, who came from Arturuo Petits tutelage, and was the first director of the IKKA in Spain (and one of the first in Europe also) until the late 70's - early 80's when he changed to Mitose Kenpo, if I have my info correctly.

To put it simply, there are a lot of people that we can partially credit for the expansion of Kenpo throughout Europe. The great thing is, in the past few years, there have been Kenpo schools opening up all around the world, from Kenya to New Zealand and all sorts of countries in between. Its finally expanding on a worldwide basis, and pioneering Kenpoists are pushing to open up in more countries.

This art has a strong community, and it seems that the politics and bad blood that were ruining the art for many years are diminishing somewhat. Personally I hope it continues that way, and that we can eventually be a truly global community, able to travel almost anywhere in the world and meet up with brothers and sisters in the art.

In Kenpo,

James Leonard


----------

